# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Wie weet raad

## eva 16

Goededag ik zit met een gigantisch dilemma en hoop op goed advies.Ik ben eva en rond eva s leeftijd.
In 2006 kwam ik bij een nieuwe tandarts die net was begonnen,ik had een goed gebit met wat kleine mankementen waaronder twee ongelijke voortanden die ook wat naar voren staan.
De nieuwe tandarts begon over kroon en brugwerk en dat het fantastisch zou worden 
Enfin ik kreeg nadat er rechts boven 1 kieselement getrokken was ivm pijn rechts een 3 delige brug en links ook een 3 delige brug,vervolgens tijdens de noodbrug periode begon ook de naaste kies rechts en werd het dus geen brug maar 6 kronen,meteen de tanden en alleen links een brug.Er onstonden vaak pijnklachten,en ik kreeg wortelkanaalbehandelingen door de kronen.Vervolgens kreeg ik links onder pijn en kwam bij een vervanger en die zij dat er ontsteking op mijn bot zat en mijn eigen tandarts maakte daar een 3 delige brug,ik bleef pijnklachten houden en het werd steeds heftiger.Vervolgens kon ik na maanden pijn en bellen terecht en zei hij dat het element eruit moest en ik een 5 delige brug moest.Ik heb het uitgegild van de pijn er zat een gigantische granuloomzak aan vast.
Nu de 5 delige brug was te dik te geel en de pasvorm ook niet juist,pijn bleef.
Ik kom weer bij een collega die verteld mij dat de 5 delige brug op caries is geplaatst en ik zo wel aan de gang kan blijven,ik krijg van deze tandarts een wortelkanaalbehandeling,maar helaas maanden later verneem ik dat deze heeft doorgeperst,na second opinie s buiten deze kliniek wordt bevestigd dat mijn gebit een puinhoop is,Kroon en brugwerk wat niet aansluit met ontstekingen eronder en veel kaakoperatie s,gekneusde wortels met afgebroken vijltjes etc.Mijn tandarts steld dat hij mijn brug opnieuw heeft laten bakken,maar de vorm klopt nog steeds niet,hij wordt voorlopig vastgezet ivm pijn en ik krijg de rekening .Betaald en vervolgens naar de klachtencommisie vd tandarts,daar ik gek werd vd pijn en stress,ik kon of 3000 euro krijgen en mond dicht of een klacht,uiteindelijk werd mijn klacht ongegrond verklaard omdat de elementen na zoveel pijn getrokken waren ,maar alles stond op papier vd kaakchirurgie en second opinie s.De klachtencommisie had ook het termijn overschreden en ik had duidelijk gevraagd of het een probleem was dat ik de pijnlijke elementen liet trekken,nee werd er gezegd,ook was ik nog bij de acta geweest en werd er gesteld dat mijn dossier om stukken in te zenden allang voorbij was.Ik zit nu dus zonder kiezen ,kan niet eten en al mijn geld is in de tandarts gaan zitten.Zorgbelang zegt dat ik geen klacht tegen de klachtencommisie kan indienen ,maar vind dit ook ongelofelijk,elke dag zit ik ermee,ook de tandarts heeft gefraudeerd met de rekeningen en de zorgverzekering doet niets,Een procedure kost veel geld en ik sta niet sterk door de klachtencommisie die zeer oneerlijk heeft gehandeld,ik had nl meer dan 4 second opinie s die bevestigen het verhaal en 2 kaakchirurgen

----------


## cecoene

dat is mijn klacht ook tegenwoordig gaat het niet meer over een gezonde mond maar hoe kan ik een gezond gebit zo bederven dat ik er een hoop geld aan verdien. Garantie tot aan de deur. Het belang van een gezonde mond is extreem in verband met de fysieke gezondheid. Tandartsen knoeien maar wat aan het belang van de potomonee is walgelijk te noemen. Je boft als je een goede tandarts hebt!

----------

